# ups needed



## techinewbei (Jul 24, 2013)

hi guyz, 
i have a pc with configuration
motherboard-asus p5 g41
processor-intel dual core 3ghz
ram--6gb 
graphics-nvidia 210
hard disk--1tb seagate
psu--intex 450w

and now im getting a used pc from my friend with configuration

Intel Core 2 Quad processor (2.67 Ghz)
4gb ram
1 GB Nvidia GeForce GTS 250
1tb hard disk

i dont know about his motherboard and his psu

i have a microtek 650va ups, can i run both the system using this ups or do i need to buy one for that system will this model of ups(i mean 650va power) be sufficnt for that configuration.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Small info first: VA (Volt Ampere) is not the unit of power.

A 600 VA UPS usually supplies ~360 W of power, which is not sufficient for two old (read inefficient) PCs. I suggest you get another UPS for the second PS. APC makes high quality UPS. APC 600 VA is available for 2200.


----------



## techinewbei (Jul 24, 2013)

thanx for replying 

microtek is also a good one, this currently gives me around 15 20 min backup.
will APC be better than this one


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

techinewbei said:


> thanx for replying
> 
> microtek is also a good one, this currently gives me around 15 20 min backup.
> will APC be better than this one



definitely. With an APC 600 VA UPS, I get ~35 minutes of backup on my current rig (in the sig.).


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

The backup time will depend on load. Between brands, only the build quality and longevity changes. Of course I'm not saying anything about the piss poor batteries in Microtek.


----------

